# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام >  محكمة التحكيم الدولية التابعة للغرفة التجارية الدولية

## هيثم الفقى

*القضية 102 : المواد 75(1) و 79 (1) و 100 (2) من اتفاقية البيع*

محكمة التحكيم الدولية التابعة للغرفة التجارية الدولية 
قرار تحكيم صدر فى عام 1989 ، القضية رقم 6281 
نشرت مقتطفات منها بالفرنسية فى Journal de Droit International, 1114 وبالانكليزية فى :    Collection of ICC Arbitral Awards,  Yearbook of Commercial Arbitration, XV, 1990, 83 Vol. II ,394
( خلاصة أعدها س . بيكار محكمة التحكيم الدولية التابعة للغرفة التجارية الدولية)          أبرم الطرفان ، وجنسيتهما مصرية ويوغوسلافية    ، عقدا لشراء كمية معينة من الصلب على أساس الفوب ( تسليم البضاعة فوق ظهر السفينة فى ميناء الشحن). وطبقا للعقد، أعلن المشترى أنه يرغب فى ممارسة حقه فى شراء كمية اضافية من الصلب بالسعر والشروط المنصوص عليهما فى العقد . ونشأ النزاع عن رفض البائع تسليم الكمية الاضافية من الصلب بسعر العقد نظراً لأن سعر السوق قد ارتفع ، ونتيجة لذلك اضطر المشترى إلى الحصول على البضائع من مصدر آخر بسعر أعلى .
          ورأت هيئة التحكيم أنه عملا بالمادة 100(2) من اتفاقية البيع ، لا تنطبق الاتفاقية على القضية نظرا لأن العقد أبرم قبل بدء نفاذ الاتفاقية فى البلدان المعنية ( ومنها فرنسا، مكان التحكيم ) ،  حتى وإن   كانت تلك البلدان أطرافا فى الاتفاقية عند صدور قرار التحكيم، وطبقت هيئة التحكيم قواعد القانون الدولى الخاص المتبعة فى البلدان المعنية والمادة 3-1 من اتفاقية لاهاى المؤرخة 15 حزيران / يونيه 1955 المتعلقة بالقانون السارى على البيع الدولى للبضائع ، والتى تندرج فرنسا فى عداد أطرافها ، فخلصت إلى أن القانون المنطبق هو قانون يوغوسلافيا ، بوصفه قانون المكان الرئيسى لعمل البائع ومكان أداء العقد .
          وقارنت هيئة التحكيم القانون اليوغوسلافى بالمادة 74  – 1  من القانون الموحد للبيع الدولى للبضائع وبالمادة 79(1) من اتفاقية البيع ، ورأت أن البائع ، برفضه تسليم البضائع الإضافية بسعر العقد ، ارتكب انتهاكا للعقد. وقررت الهيئة أن البائع لا يمكن أن يعفى من التزام تسليم البضائع بسعر العقد إلا إذا كان العقد محتويا على شرط بشأن تعديل السعر، أو فى حالة إبطال العقد ، وليس هذا هو الحال هنا نظرا لأن زيادة سعر السوق لم تكن فى الواقع مفاجئة ولا كبيرة ولا مستعصية التنبوء بها .
          ومن أجل تحديد مبلغ التعويض المستحق للمشترى ، قارنت هيئة تحكيم القانون المحلى   اليوغوسلافى بالمادة 75 من اتفاقية البيع والمادة 85 من القانون الموحد للبيع الدولى للبضائع . وقررت أن للمشترى حق الحصول على الفرق بين سعر العقد الذى دفعه بالفعل للحصول على البضائع من مصدر آخر .
******القضية 103 : المواد 1 (1) (ب) و 35  و 36  و 78  و 84  من اتفاقية البيع* 

محكمة التحكيم الدولية التابعة للغرفة التجارية الدولية 
قرار تحكيم صدر فى عام 1993 ، القضية رقم 6653 
نشرت مقتطفات منه بالفرنسية فى Journal de Droit International,1993. 1041
( خلاصة أعدها س . بيكار ،  محكمة التحكيم الدولية التابعة للغرفة التجارية الدولية)          أبرم الطرفان عقدا لبيع بضائع . وطعن المشترى فى مطابقة البضائع للمواصفات الواردة فى العقد .          طبقت هيئة التحكيم اتفاقية البيع استنادا إلى المبررات التالية : أن الطرفين اختارا القانون الفرنسى ليكون القانون المنطبق ، وكانت الاتفاقية سارية فى فرنسا عند ابرام العقد؛ وأن العقد يتعلق بمصالح تجارية دولية نظرا لأن أداءه يفترض فيه نقل بضائع ومدفوعات عبر الحدود ؛ وأن السلع المعنية تدخل فى نطاق تطبيق اتفاقية البيع . ولاحظت الهيئة أيضاً أن مكان المشترى هو سوريا التى كانت طرفا فى الاتفاقية وقت إبرام العقد ، ومكان البائع هو المانيا التى أصبحت طرفا فى الاتفاقية بعد إبرام العقد.
          ونظرت الهيئة فى مسألة أى من الطرفين يقع عليه عبء إثبات عدم المطابقة، وهى مسالة لا تتناولها اتفاقية البيع ، ورأت ، عملا بالمادة 1315 من القانون المدنى الفرنسى ، والمبادئ العامة للتجارة الدولية ، أن الطرف الذى يدفع بعدم المطابقة هو الذى يتعين عليه أن يبرهن على ذلك .
          ووجدت المحكمة أن بعض البضائع لايطابق العقد، وأمرت بأن ترد إلى المشترى المبالغ التى   دفعت لشراء تلك البضائع . ونظرا لأن المحكمة اعتبرت أن البائع كان متعاونا جدا عندما نشأت المصاعب . فقد تركت للبائع حرية الاختيار بين نقل البضائع غير المطابقة على نفقته أو تركها فى الموقع .
          وحكمت الهيئة للمشترى بالحصول على فائدة على الرغم من أنه تبين أن المادة 84 من اتفاقية البيع مبهمة إلى حد ما بشأن ما إذا كان ينبغى دفع الفائدة إذا لم تكن قد طلبت ، وذلك بالنظر إلى أن المادة 1153-1 من القانون المدنى الفرنسى تنص على دفعها فى جميع الحالات . ونظرا لأن اتفاقية البيع لا تنص على كيفية تحديد سعر الفائدة، طبقت الهيئة السعر الذى يطبق عادة على تسويات الدولار الأوروبى بين المتعاملين فى التجارة الدولية ، أى سعر الفائدة على القروض بمصارف لندن ( ( LIBOR
******القضية104 :المواد 1(1)  (ب)   و  7(2)  و  54  و  61  (2) و62 و63(1) و64(2) و69 و77 و78  و 79  ومن 85 إلى 88 من اتفاقية البيع* 
محكمة التحكيم الدولية التابعة للغرفة التجارية الدولية .
قرار تحكيم نشر فى عام 1993 ، القضية رقم 7197
نشرت مقتطفات منها بالفرنسية فى: Journal de Droit International,1993. 1028
( خلاصة أعدها س . بيكار محكمة التحكيم الدولية التابعة للغرفة التجارية الدولية)          كان النزاع متعلقا بتخلف مشتر بلغارى عن الدفع لبائع نمساوى فى حدود المهلة المتفق عليها فى عقد البيع .
          ورأت هيئة التحكيم أنه فى حين أن الطرفين لم ينصا على أى قانون منطبق، فإن تطبيق القواعد النمساوية والبلغارية للقانون الدولى الخاص يؤدى إلى تطبيق القانون النمساوى . وبالنظر إلى أن اتفاقية البيع أدرجت فى النظام القانونى النمساوى ، قررت الهيئة تطبيق اتفاقية البيع ، وفقا للمادة 1 (1)(ب) من الاتفاقية. ولاحظت المحكمة أيضاً أنه نظراً لأن قواعد القانون الدولى الخاص  المنطبقة تؤدى إلى تطبيق قانون النمسا ، وهى مكان عمل البائع ، فلا أهمية لكون بلغاريا ، وهى مكان عمل المشترى، لم تكن طرفا فى الاتفاقية وقت إبرام العقد .
          ورأت الهيئة أن المشترى ارتكب انتهاكا للعقد من حيث أنه تخلف عن فتح  خطاب الاعتماد غير القابل للإلغاء والقابل للتقسيم ، المنصوص عليه فى العقد ، على الرغم من الفترة الاضافية التى منحها له البائع (المواد 65 و 62 و 63 (1) من اتفاقية البيع). ورأت الهيئة أيضاً أن من حق البائع أن يطلب الأداء ( المادة 64 من اتفاقية البيع)، دون أن يفقد حقه فى طلب تعويض نظرا لأنه لم تكن هناك قوة قاهرة ( المواد 61(1) (أ) و61 (2) و 79 من اتفاقية البيع ) . وطبقت الهيئة القانون النمساوى عملا بالمادة 7(2) من اتفاقية البيع ، فقررت أن ممارسة البائع حق طلب تعويض لا تتنافى مع الشرط الجزائى الوارد فى العقد .
          وقضت المحكمة للبائع بالحصول على فائدة عن المبلغ المستحق (المادة 78 من اتفاقية البيع ) . ونظراً لأن اتفاقية البيع لا تنص على سعر فائدة ، حددت الهيئة سعر الفائدة وفقا للقانون الموضوعى   المنطبق على العلاقة بين الدائنين والمدينين ( المادة 7(2)). وقررت الهيئة أن سعر الفائدة الذى يحكم به يمكن أن يكون أعلى من السعر القانونى نظرا لأن استحقاق الفائدة بموجب المادة 78 من اتفاقية البيع مستقل عن أية دعوى تعويض عن الأضرار ترفع بموجب المادة 74 من اتفاقية البيع . وفى الحالة موضع النظر، رأت الهيئة أن البائع تصرف استناداً إلى ائتمان تعين عليه أن يدفع عنه فائدة بسعر 12 فى المائة ، وطبقت ذلك السعر نظرا لأن البائع سيتعين عليه أن يحصل على ائتمان من أجل الاستعاضة عن الأموال المفقودة بسبب تخلف المشترى عن السداد .
******القضية 105 : المادة 3(1) و(2) من اتفاقية البيع* 
النمسا ، المحكمة العليا ؛ 8 Ob 509/93
27 تشرين الأول / أكتوبر 1994
نشرت بالألمانية فى : Zeitschrift für Rechtsvergleichung 1995, 159
          طلبت شركة نمساوية فرشا ومكانس فى يوغوسلافيا السابقة . وبموجب العقد، كان على الشركة النمساوية أن تزود الشركة اليوغوسلافية بالمواد اللازمة لانتاج  البضائع المطلوبة .
          ورأت المحكمة أن الاتفاقية لا تنطبق نظرا لأن الطرف الذى طلب البضائع يقدم جزءا كبيرا من المواد اللازمة لانتاج البضائع ( المادة 3(1) من اتفاقية البيع) ، وأن التزام الطرف الذى يقدم البضائع يتمثل أساسا فى توفير الأيدى العاملة والخدمات (المادة3(2) من اتفاقية البيع ) .
******القضية 106 : المواد 1(1) (أ) و14 و8(2) و(3) و55 و 57 ( 1) من اتفاقية البيع* 
النمسا ، المحكمة العليا ؛ 2 Ob 547/93
10 تشرين الثانى / نوفمبر 1994
نشرت بالألمانية فى :79  Zeitschrift für Rechtsvergleichung 1995, 
          طلب المشترى النمساوى ، فى المانيا ، كمية كبيرة من فرو الشنشيلة ذى النوعية المتوسطة أو الأفضل من المتوسطة ، بسعر يتراوح بين 35 و63 ماركا ألمانيا للقطعة. وقام البائع الألمانى بتسليم 249 فراء . وباع المشترى النمساوى البضائع المغلفة، دون فتحها ، إلى تاجر فراء ايطالى بنفس السعر . وأعاد التاجر الايطالى 13 فراء بحجة أنها ذات نوعية أدنى من النوعية المتفق عليها . وأرسل المشترى النمساوى إلى البائع الألمانى قائمة حصرية تبين قطع الفراء المرفوضة ، ورفض دفع ثمنها بحجة أنه باع الفراء ، بالنيابة عن البائع الألمانى بوصفه وكيله .
وأمرت المحكمة الابتدائية المشترى النمساوى أن يدفع ثمن قطع الفراء المرفوضة نظرا لاتفاقها مع ما جاء بالعقد. وعندما وجدت المحكمة أن قطع الفراء المتوسطة النوعية تباع فى السوق بسعر يصل إلى 60 ماركا المانيا ، اعتبرت أن سعر 50 ماركا ألمانيا للفراء الواحد سعر معقول .
وأيدت محكمة الاستئناف ذلك القرار . ورأت أن اتفاقية البيع منطبقة نظراً لأن مكانى عمل الطرفين يقعان فى دولتين طرفين فى الاتفاقية ولأن موضوع النزاع يدخل فى نطاق تطبيق الاتفاقية .  ورأت محكمة الاستئناف أيضاً انه تم استنادا إلى الطلب ابرام عقد صحيح ، محدد بما يكفى من حيث كمية البضائع ونوعيتها على السواء .
ورأت محكمة الاستئناف فضلا عن ذلك أن الاتفاق بشأن مدى السعر (من35 إلى 65 ماركا ألمانيا ) لا يحول دون صحة ابرام العقد نظراً لأنه بموجب المادة 55 من الاتفاقية ، يعتبر أن الطرفين قد اتفقا على سعر السوق العادى إذا لم ينص العقد على السعر صراحة أو ضمنا . ولاحظت محكمة الاستئناف أن الطرفين لم يطعنا فى السعر البالغ 50 ماركا المانيا للفراء الواحد، الذى قررته المحكمة الابتدائية استنادا إلى سعر السوق . وبشأن عملة الدفع رأت المحكمة أن الدفع واجب بالماركات الألمانية نظراً لأن الدفع ينبغى أن يجرى فى مكان عمل البائع الألمانى (المادة 57 من الاتفاقية) .
وأيدت المحكمة العليا قرار محكمة الاستئناف . ورأت أن الاتفاقية منطبقة نظرا لأن القضية تتعلق بعقد بيع دولى بالمعنى الوارد فى المادة 1(1)(أ) من اتفاقية البيع. ورأت أيضاً أن طلب البضائع كان محددا بما يكفى لجعله يشكل عرضا بموجب المادة 14 من اتفاقية البيع نظرا لأن أى شخص عاقل يوجد فى نفس ظروف البائع يمكن أن يعتبره عرضا ( المادة 8 (2) و (3) من اتفاقية البيع ). وقد وضعت المحكمة العليا فى اعتبارها،  لدى اتخاذ قرار بأن طلب البضائع محدد بما يكفى ، سلوك المشترى النمساوى، الذى قبل البضائع الواردة وباعها دون أن يشك فى سعرها أو نوعيتها أو كميتها . وعلى وجه الخصوص كان السعر محددا بما يكفى لانتفاء ضرورة تطبيق المادة 55 من اتفاقية البيع . وبشأن مكان الدفع ، رأت المحكمة العليا أنه مكان عمل البائع  نظرا لأن البضائع أرسلت بالبريد ولم يعين طرف ثالث لتلقى الدفع فى النمسا نيابة عن البائع الألمانى . 
******القضية 107 : المادتان 35 و 49 من اتفاقية البيع* 
النمسا : محكمة استئناف انسبروك ؛  R 161 / 94 
1 تموز / يوليه 1994 
لم تنشر
          باع المدعى ، وهو مصدر دانمركى ، عدة شحنات من زهور الحدائق إلى المدعى عليه النمساوى ، الذى رفض دفع ثمن بعضها بحجة أن البائع انتهك ضمانا أو ارتكب انتهاكاً أساسيا للعقد ، حيث أن    الزهور لم تزهر طيلة الصيف .
          ورفضت المحكمة الابتدائية حجج المشترى على أساس أنه لم يثبت أن البائع كان قد ضمن أن الزهور ستزهر طيلة الصيف ، أو أن البائع ارتكب انتهاكا أساسيا للعقد بسبب عدم مطابقة الزهور للمواصفات الواردة بالعقد ( المادتان 36 و 49 (1)(أ) من اتفاقية البيع ) . وقررت المحكمة أيضاً أن المشترى ، حتى لو تمكن من إثبات عدم مطابقة البضائع ، كان سيفقد حقه فى ابطال العقد نظرا لأنه تخلف عن تقديم إشعار إلى البائع فى غضون مدة معقولة من اكتشاف العيب ( المادة 39 (1) ) من اتفاقية البيع ؛ التى رأت المحكمة أنها مماثلة للمادة 377 من القانون التجارى النمساوى ). وقررت المحكمة أن مدة   شهرين من تسليم البضائع مدة معقولة كان ينبغى للبائع أن يكتشف أثناءها، وقد اكتشف بالفعل ، عدم مطابقة البضائع .
          وأيدت محكمة الاستئناف قرار المحكمة الابتدائية على أساس أن المشترى لم يستطع اثبات أن البائع انتهك ضمانا أو ارتكب انتهاكا أساسيا للعقد بتوريده زهورا غير مطابقة للمواصفات الواردة بالعقد ( المواد 25 و 35 و 49 (1) (أ) من اتفاقية البيع ) .

----------

